# Verstellbare Sattelstütze - alle zu kurz?



## Aninaj (24. März 2016)

Guten Abend die Damen 

Ich saß heute mal wieder auf meinem Fully und beim Trailfahren hat sich mir folgende Frage gestellt:

Die meisten (egal ob f oder m) fahren mittlerweile absenkbare Sattelstützen - so auch ich. Auch wenn es aktuell bis 150 mm gibt (die 170er kommt), fährt die Mehrheit vermutlich 125 mm - so auch ich. Allerdings ist mir heute extrem aufgefallen, dass das eigentlich viel zu wenig ist - mir ist ständig der Sattel am Bein "angeschlagen" - je nachdem wie sich das Bike unter mit bewegt hat (etwas ruppigerer Untergrund, ordentlich drauf gehalten ). 

Ich könnte noch 2,5 cm rausholen, indem ich die gesamte Sattelstütze versenke (werde ich die Tage mal probiere, habe leider keinen Schnellspanner dran, daher etwas aufwendiger). Mehr wird schwierig, da das Sattelrohr ein bißchen lang ist, daran kann ich aber nix ändern, außer nen neuen Rahmen zu besorgen . Aber das is nen anderes Thema.

Meine Frage an euch ist eher: Senkt ihr eure Stützen zusätzlich zu dem hydraulichen Verstellweg im Trail noch weiter ab? Dann macht so eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ja eigentlich nicht mehr ganz so viel Sinn, oder , absteigen und verstellen muss ich dann ja doch...Oder reichen euch die 125/150 mm Verstellweg und ich stell mich einfach bissle deppert an (oder bin von meinem HT verwöhnt )?

Danke schon mal
Janni


----------



## Schneeflocke (25. März 2016)

Hey,
wenn ich einen Trail kenne und die Abfahrt nicht so schwer ist, dann reicht mir das Absenken der hydraulischen Stütze (je nach Bike 125/150 mm). Wird es allerdings sehr ruppig oder geht nur bergab wie im Bikepark, dann senke ich komplett ab. Damit fühle ich mich sicherer und man hat einfach mehr "Bewegungsfreiraum".
Und Zeit zum Stütze komplett absenken muss sein, da fährt man viel lockerer 
Macht dann eine absenkbare Sattelstütze überhaupt Sinn? Ich finde auf jedenfall. Gerade auf Trails mit ständigem Wechsel von auf und ab, schätze ich die versenkbare Stütze sehr.
Probier es doch einfach mal aus (auch wenn es aufwendig ist), vermutlich wirst du dir dann einen Schnellspanner besorgen 
Grüsse vom See und frohe Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2016)

...dito, so reicht der Verstellweg aus, wenn es zu "hakelig" wird, wird zusätzlich abgesenkt.

Besorg Dir einen Schnellspanner


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2016)

Aus diesem Grund u.A. fahre ich keine Stealth - im Park oder beim Shutteln kommt ne normale Stütze rein, die geht dann auch weiter zu versenken.
Blaue Flecken an den Innenseiten der Oberschenkel vom Sattel gibts aber auch so.


----------



## laterra (25. März 2016)

Ich hatte bisher eigentlich nicht das Bedürfnis nach mehr Verstellweg. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich jahrelang mit einem zu großen Rahmen gefahren, bei dem ich die Sattelstütze kaum absenken konnte - also eher das Gegenteil von verwöhnt 
Ich bin allerdings auch nicht im Bikepark unterwegs sondern maximal auf S2 Trails.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. März 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frage an euch ist eher: Senkt ihr eure Stützen zusätzlich zu dem hydraulichen Verstellweg im Trail noch weiter ab? ...



je nach Trail JA


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Hui,

danke für die vielen Antworten am Karfreitag 

Okay, dann werde ich mal die verbleibenden 2,5 cm absenken und schauen, ob das was bringt (klingt ja erstmal nicht nach viel). Theoretisch könnte ich einen "flacheren" Sattel montieren und so nochmal so 1 cm gewinnen und wenn ich die versenkbare gegen eine "normale" tausche,  kommen auch nochmal 2,5 cm dazu.  Aber am Ende stellt sich mir schon die Frage, ob das Sattelrohr nicht doch einfach zu lang ist, für meine Stummelbeinchen 

Wieviel Platz habt ihr denn noch zum absenken, zusätzlich zum verstellbaren Weg? 

Janni


----------



## Biketrulla (25. März 2016)

... da wäre dann das nächste Problem:

Wenn Du nur noch 2,5 cm Platz hast zum Versenken kannst Du fasst keine Stütze mit mehr Verstellbereich nehmen. 

Welche Stütze hast Du jetzt? Wenn Du die KS mit 125 mm in 420er Länge hast, geht die 150er noch gerade so. Hast Du nur die 385er und hast nur 2,5 cm "über” passt schon die 420 nicht (420-385=35mm) mehr.


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> ... da wäre dann das nächste Problem:
> 
> Wenn Du nur noch 2,5 cm Platz hast zum Versenken kannst Du fasst keine Stütze mit mehr Verstellbereich nehmen.
> 
> Welche Stütze hast Du jetzt? Wenn Du die KS mit 125 mm in 420er Länge hast, geht die 150er noch gerade so. Hast Du nur die 385er und hast nur 2,5 cm "über” passt schon die 420 nicht (420-385=35mm) mehr.



Musste grad überlegen, warum die 420er nicht gehen sollte, glaube aber den Fehler gefunden zu haben. Die 2,5 cm beziehen sich auf den aktuellen Auszug der Sattelstütze aus dem Sattelrohr, nicht auf die mögliche Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze im Rohr. Siehe Bild. Ich könnte also schon einer 150er einbauen, dann müßte ich nichts mehr per "Schnellspanner" versenken.






Ich werds mal probieren, zweifel aber ein wenig daran, dass die 2,5 cm einen großen Unterschied machen. Ich werde berichten.

Ansonsten schon mal die Frage, jemand nen Rahmen in XS rumliegen?


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2016)

Ich komme ursprünglich aus der CC/Marathon - Ecke und bin jahrelang mit voll ausgezogener Sattelstütze und ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung die Berge runter gesaust. Wahrscheinlich reichen mir daher die 125 mm der LEV komplett aus. An meinem Marley hätte ich sogar einen Schnellspanner und könnte die Stütze noch um einige cm zusätzlich absenken.
Das Problem mit den blauen Flecken kenne ich auch. Im Bikeurlaub letzten Sommer wollte mein Mann mich kaum in die Sauna lassen, weil ich aussah, als wäre ich misshandelt worden. Jetzt hab ich  einen Sattel mit weniger schmalen Kanten.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. März 2016)

Ich hab an meinem Stumpjumper nur 100mm - liegt auch daran, dass die Sitzrohre von Speci innen so ne komische Schweißnaht haben und deshalb keine mit mehr Travel reinpasst, wegen des längeren Schafts. Komm damit aber ganz gut klar (bisher).
Am neuen HT hab ich sogar 150mm, was für mich jetzt absoluter Luxus ist, aber damit hab ich mich noch nicht in allzuschwieriges Gelände gewagt sondern gewöhn mich noch an das Feedback vom Hinterbau 

Aber wenn ich seh, was einige Leute sogar mit komplett ausgezogener Sattelstütze fahren, dann können die 2-3 cenitmeterchen eigentlich egal sein... Wobei, wenn ich seh, wie die überhaupt fahren, möchte ich seh am liebsten immer nen E-Bike mit Stützrädern haben... Gut, dass solche Leute einen zum Weiterfahren und Ausprobieren überreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich seh, was einige Leute sogar mit komplett ausgezogener Sattelstütze fahren, dann können die 2-3 cenitmeterchen eigentlich egal sein...



Ja, das ist defintiv ein interessanter Punkt, den ich auch schon in meine Überlegungen einbezogen habe. ABER, die meisten die so fahren, fahren deutlich besser als ich  und daher sind sie für mich eigentlich nicht mehr relevant. Die könnten wahrscheinlich auch mit nem Reiserad da runterbollern... Letztlich muss eh jede selber wissen, wie sie am besten den Berg runterkommt - manche bevorzugen ja auch die Waldautobahn  Und nachdem ich beim HT den Satteln so genial weit runterbekomme und das für's Runterfahren einfach nur genial ist, wollte ich eben mal horchen, wie andere Mädels das so machen.


----------



## scylla (27. März 2016)

Einfach keine Remotestütze fahren 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aninaj (27. März 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Einfach keine Remotestütze fahren



Mach ich ja nur teilweise, gibt ja auch welche ohne "Remote"  Geht aber trotzdem ned weiter runter 

Aber die sind ja schon ganz praktisch, zumindest für kurze Strecken zu pedalieren hilft es, auch wenn man nicht ganz die optimale Fahrposition erreicht.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin von 125mm auf 150mm gewechselt, und finde die 2,5cm mehr Versenkung sehr angenehm. Gerade wenn der Trail steiler wird oder ein paar Sprünge hinzukommen.
Die KindShock LEV ist übrigens mit so ziemlich die Variostütze mit der geringsten Einbauhöhe. Eine Reverb mit 150mm hätte in meinen Rahmen schon gar nicht mehr reingepasst, die LEV passt bis auf 3-4mm gerade so rein.
Habe mir dazu auch mal nen kleines Script gebastelt: http://sp00n.pytalhost.com/bike/seatposts/

Wenn man die momentane Länge von Ende Sitzrohr bis zum Sattelgestell ausmisst und bei "Maximum seat rail height" einträgt, dann kann man alle Sattelstützen anzeigen lassen, die da noch reinpassen würden für die normale Pedalier-Position (also z.B. 214 bei max height und 150mm Travel -> bleiben nur die LEV und die 9Point8).
Die Daten sind evtl. nicht 100% korrekt, und neue Sattelstützen hab ich seitdem auch nicht eingetragen, aber vielleicht hilfts ja jemanden.


----------

